# Zoloft success stories?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been on Zoloft for years (with a few years off) and it has been berry, berry good to me. It has knocked my depression completely out and has reduced my anxiety greatly. No, it hasn't "cured" it but it sure has knocked it back. This drug has been a Godsend to me. 

Anyone else have success with Zoloft???


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nobody??? :blank


----------



## Forrest07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm still waiting. Just upped mine to 100mg and been on it for 3 weeks. Was on 50mg for 5 weeks. I'm hoping I can get the same results as you but it's been a total of 8 weeks. 

Can you tell me your initial dosages and how long it took to see results and what dose did it take before you seen results?


----------



## nito (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone know by when you can expect to get diminishing sexual effecr? Ivebeen on it for a week, 50 mg thelast three days. I take it at night, but the next day i feel tired, strange because i wud thi k taking itin the morning would make me feel tired.


----------



## Forrest07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I noticed it within 3 days.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Forrest07 said:


> I'm still waiting. Just upped mine to 100mg and been on it for 3 weeks. Was on 50mg for 5 weeks. I'm hoping I can get the same results as you but it's been a total of 8 weeks.
> 
> Can you tell me your initial dosages and how long it took to see results and what dose did it take before you seen results?


I didn't get much benefit from it until I went to 100 mgs. I've been as high as 150 mgs. Started at 25 mgs. and gradually worked up. It took a good 4 months before I felt good again. I've been taking 100 mgs. for years.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

nito said:


> Does anyone know by when you can expect to get diminishing sexual effecr? Ivebeen on it for a week, 50 mg thelast three days. I take it at night, but the next day i feel tired, strange because i wud thi k taking itin the morning would make me feel tired.


You''ll notice decreased sex drive right away. Your orgasms will be delayed---it will take longer to reach orgasm. :blank


----------



## nito (Nov 7, 2008)

Cletis said:


> You''ll notice decreased sex drive right away. Your orgasms will be delayed---it will take longer to reach orgasm. :blank


Yupp noticed it. I can get an erection pretty fast, so that works still, but to finish, wow took some effort, and thw result itself was not as usuall. I can see where it can help people wjo might suffer from pre mature ejaculation.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Yup. All SSRIs do that.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Cletis said:


> ^ Yup. All SSRIs do that.


Lexapro if i'm correct is the least likely to do that, 20mg doesnt supress my sexdrive at all, it can also be used in lower doses like 2,5 or 5mg wich is enough for some individuals.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody else?


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

I had a successful Zoloft treatment. My personality improved, I'm no longer shy, or socially awkward. It's great. My treatment only lasted 6 months though.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cletis said:


> You''ll notice decreased sex drive right away. Your orgasms will be delayed---it will take longer to reach orgasm. :blank


I'm on 200mg zoloft and 45mg Remeron. My sex drive is better than before the medications. I don't have any delayed orgasm either. I believe Remeron is responsible for this. Although, Remeron apparently makes people gain weight easily but that hasn't been the case for me.


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

Didn't work for me. It made me very irritable and I was upset about something almost 24/7.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

on 100 mg and do feel way less anxious than before. It does help a lot. I still have some SA, which I need to work on, but I feel much better than I had 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Made me very agitated with no libido and a numb wiener.
Also threw me into a 3 day rapid bipolar cycle when i drank on it.
terrible medication


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

At first it was no help but after a while it is great! It has stopped OCD thinking and stopped like 75% of my depression. I don't over analyze things anymore like I used to. I added Wellbutrin to Zoloft and it now eliminates all sucidal thoughts. It's so weird, when something bad happens I feel like giving up but that feeling only lasts a few mins then I am at ease. I am getting better and better each day.


----------

